# 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

Road Racing and in the Burnout Competition
The Dahlback Monster Golf. If you dont know this car, Welcome to Earth.








TJM Motorsport together with Dahlback Racing are bringing the Monster to the US. We are hoping Hans will also make a guest appearance
NOW, whose coming to Dubwars?








http://www.Dubwars.com


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*






















I think this might make me look for tickets. I am a huge fan of Han's Golf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dude so is he going to be in his own class? Also who would run the car if Hans doesnt come with it?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*

damn!


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*

why not closer to the canadian border


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (tonydule)*








Enjoy
http://216.127.92.123/~dbrace/Media/film/donut.mpg


----------



## DJNacka (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*








that smiley isnt anywhere big enought to describe the feeling of watching that video..


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (DJNacka)*

It's amazing what 500 grand can accomplish


----------



## Krautaholic (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*

I'd rather have a lancia


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*

What drivetrain does that Golf use? Haldex or TorSen


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*

Ummm isn't it a 2.1??









And it will be at the grand opening of Yarrowsport in Rhode Island next month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_What drivetrain does that Golf use? Haldex or TorSen









torsen
its all sport quattro and some custom components.
very little except part of the body and part of the dash are left from an original golf
-b


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (MFZERO)*

all info on the car can be found here:linky


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (MtnSurferX)*

and yes, mfzero, its a 2.1 (sport quattro engine)
-b


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (MtnSurferX)*









mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (MFZERO)*

After seeing this car in person several times, I can assure you that it is worth it! It is stupid fast







Lets just hope he gets it to run properly when visiting you guys. He not always does.


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*

euroabi...where did u get this info from.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (tonydule)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tonydule* »_euroabi...where did u get this info from.

From Me.. they are the new Burn-Out Sponsor for the show.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS ([email protected])*

What he said








We are really excited about both HPA and TJM/Dahlback bringing their cars. this is shaping up to be the best event for VW/Audi fans on the westside this year.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*

Couple corrections to make.
The motor is NOT a sport quattro piece. The defining characteristic of a sport quattro motor is the alloy block. This motor uses a cast iron block with a short stroke (77.4mm) crank. The bottom end has most in common with the 2.0L 20v motor - code "NM" which was only found in NA form. Dahlback wanted to use the Sport Quattro block, but the magnesium alloy block was just not strong enough for the power levels he intended to make. 
The cast iron block is stronger, and the short stroke crank allows much higher rpms. Use the equation hp= torque*rpm/5252 and you'll see that raising rpm is an effective way to make more hp.
Also, the transmission is NOT a regular old torsen box. It's a dog-engagement 5 speed from the Audi Sport IMSA 90. I believe these were produced be Lehmann, but I could be wrong. 
Anyway...I've said it before and I'll say it again. All it takes is money.


----------



## blown54 (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*

That is a bad ass car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (blown54)*






























I would walk to Dubwars just to sniff the exhaust fumes from that car!








I love that f-ing car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J. 

Now if someone can line up a race between it and the HPA TT R32, that would be a site to see!











_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 4:56 PM 3-31-2004_


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_ 

Now if someone can line up a race between it and the HPA TT R32, that would be a site to see!










We're working on it


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (eurocabi)*








bastards


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_
Also, the transmission is NOT a regular old torsen box. It's a dog-engagement 5 speed from the Audi Sport IMSA 90. I believe these were produced be Lehmann, but I could be wrong. 

Hans used to have a regular 6-speed RS2 box in the car, but it couldnt withstand the massive torque, so he sourced an IMSA box for the Golf. I believe it was Lehmann who made those IMSA boxes as well.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (glibobbo21)*

Dude, just come down to Yarrowsport with us


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (MFZERO)*

who, little ol me?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (glibobbo21)*

yeah you


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Couple corrections to make.
The motor is NOT a sport quattro piece. The defining characteristic of a sport quattro motor is the alloy block.

Is the Sport Quattro the ONLY Inline 5 that came with an alloy block? I've been trying to find this information out for quite some time.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS ([email protected])*

Not the only one, but the alloy block castings were limited to the motorsports program. No true production cars had the alloy block. 
There's usually at least one lockblock for sale on a vintage racing website a friend of mine uses. Something like $16,000 freshly rebuilt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_No true production cars had the alloy block. 
There's usually at least one lockblock for sale on a vintage racing website a friend of mine uses. Something like $16,000 freshly rebuilt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah - ok that's what I thought but someone was claiming his car had one from the factory.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS ([email protected])*

It might have one from the factory if it's a sport q. The optimists on the various lists/sites think maybe some of them randomly found their way into service on 10v motors here and there. I suppose its possible, but I've never seen a confirmed case of this.
The magnet test never fails!!
Since anything is possible, I'd love to see proof that its an alloy block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_It might have one from the factory if it's a sport q. The optimists on the various lists/sites think maybe some of them randomly found their way into service on 10v motors here and there. I suppose its possible, but I've never seen a confirmed case of this.
The magnet test never fails!!
Since anything is possible, I'd love to see proof that its an alloy block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well - I don't know the owner. It was a question I received through European Car. I've searched and searched but have yet to find a "firm" answer other than the Sport Quattro. I need to go and check the question again.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (billzcat1)*

All street versions of the Sport quattro had alloy engine blocks, but there was a factory recall shortly after, to replace the engine with cast iron engines, because of high premature wear of the cylinder linings.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: 900 + HP Quattro 2.3 20v engined Golf will be at DUBWARS (PerL)*

thats a pretty major recal


----------

